# 'Coping with Humans' A Support Group for Bots IBM



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)

Mark Summers Casting director was asked by Director  Joe Pytka   to cast 5 actors to work with Carrie Fisher on this spot for IBM WATSON. the spot was shown during 2016  for the Oscars


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm definitely pro-robot for menial or dangerous tasks, not for putting folks out of work.  Enjoyed this very much!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)

A...   l-o-n-g-e-r version......


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)

Robot comedians are here! Did you ever wish your computer could tell jokes? Well like it or not, Scottish computer scientists have made it happen. Scott has the details, and introduces you to TFN's own robot comedian, the Joke-A-Tron 5000!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)

_Animatronic robot doing standup_


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _Animatronic robot doing standup_


Too tired to laugh, but saved all to make me giggle and LOL tomorrow!  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2020)




----------

